# Northwest Corner Beekepers Conference Nov 19-21



## Electric Herb (Feb 1, 2007)

The Program Listing can be viewed/downloaded here:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/download/2009_NW_Beekeepers_Conference_Program_9-14-09.pdf
The Registration Form can be viewed/downloaded here:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/download/2009_NWCBC_Registration_Form_2.pdf


----------



## james121 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was curious if there are every any beekeeping Conferences in the Northern Virginia or surrounding Virginia areas? I would be very interested in attending if there are, I am still learning and am very eager to hear what other have learned. Thanks in advance.


----------

